# Any advise??



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I have had a scan this morning and i have more folicles but still none seem to be big enough. Do you think they will grow as i have loads (31) but none big enough. Obviously they need to have mature eggs for tx to work and im not convinced they will be


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hello just noticed you don't have any replies. How many days have you been stimming for?


----------



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Marieclaire, no I had no replies and was very sad  had 2jus wait which I did and they matured  thank you for posting hun x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Reaching for a star 

Sorry I didn't reply, I have never had so many follies (only had 3-5) so I couldn't help or offer advice.  I am glad to hear that they grew, how many mature ones did you get? 

Sue


----------



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi sue dnt worry I was jus hopin sum1 may hav been able 2help! Plus I was hormonal n worryin! Ha ha. I got 22 eggs and 18 were suitable.

Where u up 2with ur tx?

Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oooh - that is a nice crop of eggs!  Good luck!!!!                               

I have to lose weight before my next tx, just over another stone to go.  Hopefully I will be able to have some treatment in the spring!

Sue


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Thats an awesome result well done!!!! Hoping for lots of embryos then from that lot!
Best of luck for the rest of treatment xx


----------



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks ladies! I'm going in 2moro now 2hav egg transfer! So scared but excited 2. 8 of the 18 have suvived!

Good luck with the weight loss 

Xx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Wow thats fantastic you must be so pleased. Good luck for et xxx


----------

